# Any ideas how to stop snowballs



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I was thinking of getting Dexter an equafleece but wondered if this stopped the snow ball problem. On Sunday we took Dexter out for our usual walk but he was so bad we had to carry him back. I think I need to be prepared for more snow so wondered if anybody had any ideas that they had tried out. I have hopefully copied the video of him below.


http://s1065.photobucket.com/albums/u397/DexterTemp/?action=view&current=January2012109.mp4


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

equafleece with the long legs, and some boots....cockapoo fur is a killer for grabbing the snow...someone mentioned rubbing the fur with oil...tho I haven't tried that at all.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Alison. Poor Dexter, that reminds me of last year with Maisie who got so clogged up with snowballs that she couldn't move her legs and I had to carry her home. This year the dogs have equa fleeces, these ones:

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dog_suits.html

They are brilliant. Bess didn't seem to gather snowballs, but Maisie still got them on her feet - nowhere near as bad though and it didn't stop her walking.

Sue x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah poor Dexter, that was a serious case of snowballs. 

I thought Millie would be covered in snowballs, but I guess because her fur has been cut to about 2cm long, they didn't grow too big.

I would choose an Equafleece too if I thought she'd need one.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone suggested cooking oil on paws and legs, could also try de-tangling spray. I use the packaging from washing machine pre packed sachets find they are a good depth for dunking feet but not so big that water goes everywhere so warm dunk usually sorts problem!

Forgot to add short trim will be my aim love the idea of a hairy hound but just not practicle so it will be short cut for Hattie.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We has the bad snow balls last year. This year weller's legs are trimmed nice and short, so the snow doesn't stick


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I read of someone that puts socks on their 'poo's legs - obviously with the feet cut off and probably children's as they would have to be quite snug to stop them falling down !


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Just seen your video - poor Dexter looks like he was weighed down with snowballs and couldn't get up !


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We have an equafleece suit (with legs) but it didn't stop her getting snowballs on the bottom of her legs/feet. But she still managed to walk ok, just rather awkwardly!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> We have an equafleece suit (with legs) but it didn't stop her getting snowballs on the bottom of her legs/feet. But she still managed to walk ok, just rather awkwardly!


Yes, Maisie was like this. Bess didn't get snowballs at all though .... I assumed this was because she's a working cross, obviously not!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I tried rubbing some oil on Dylan's feet and lower legs this week. It did seem to stop him getting any ice between his toes which was the worst problem last year - that rubs sores and really hurts them. He still got snow balls on his upper legs, but I stick to frequent, shorter walks in the new snow. A shorter coat also seems to gather snow less.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you will never get any thing that will cover his bits. 


but equafleec and pawz rubbyer boots are the best. http://pawzdogboots.com/

http://youtu.be/BcCyDIZBYHI






































this was my girls in the snow last year, what is on their gegs is normaly also on their paws and they cant walk, but with the boots they can walk fine.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

that was them is fresh deep snow, the older the snow the less it seems to stick. 

but more than anything the boots are the best.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I tried rubbing some oil on Dylan's feet and lower legs this week. It did seem to stop him getting any ice between his toes which was the worst problem last year - that rubs sores and really hurts them. He still got snow balls on his upper legs, but I stick to frequent, shorter walks in the new snow. A shorter coat also seems to gather snow less.


Well we had another 2-3 inches of snow last night and I've just got back from our walk. I didn't oil Dylan's paws this time and he did get ice balls between his toes and definitely more snow balls on his legs. So I think the oil does work and I'll use that in future for fresh snow.
Also, I think that fresh snow is very hard work to walk in even for us, and if the snow came halfway up our legs and we had to leap over it for every step, it must be pretty exhausting for the 'poos. That plus carrying your own weight in attached snow balls  no wonder they get tired!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper had towelling baby socks with the the toes cut off as leg warmers! It did work


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Well we had another 2-3 inches of snow last night and I've just got back from our walk. I didn't oil Dylan's paws this time and he did get ice balls between his toes and definitely more snow balls on his legs. So I think the oil does work and I'll use that in future for fresh snow.
> Also, I think that fresh snow is very hard work to walk in even for us, and if the snow came halfway up our legs and we had to leap over it for every step, it must be pretty exhausting for the 'poos. That plus carrying your own weight in attached snow balls  no wonder they get tired!


What type of oil did you use Helen? Will Olive oil do?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> What type of oil did you use Helen? Will Olive oil do?


I used sunflower oil Clare, but I should think any oil would be fine. I just poured some in my hand and spread it between his toes and up his legs. I assume it just helps to stop the snow from sticking to the fur. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You can make leg warmers as I did- BUT you do need to put elastic in at the top and bottom to ensure they stay up well unless you get some baby socks that fit ok see here:

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_winter_care.html


I have recently heard of people rubbing warm vaseline into paws to protect and some-one else has recommended using the dematt spray to help stop snow sticking. As these are usually silicon based I can see the logic.

I have recently bought the pawz rubber boots as recommended by Kendal ( as Milly gets sore paws if she goes into woods) we tried them in the snow and they do work although can be a bit slippery for them.

They are like balloons really- but they only protect the foot and not the leg.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH we have seen those exact boots too! I was recommended them by a friend who has a golden retriever


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We use a paw plunger to remove the snow balls from paws and it washes away any salt from your dogs feet. just fill with warm water.

http://www.pawplunger.com/


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I just dunked Pushca in a warm bath. This dissolves them really quickly and warmed her paws too


----------

